# Complementari(e)tà



## bearded

Buongiorno a tutti

In buon italiano tradizionale, i sostantivi astratti derivanti da aggettivi che terminano in -ario hanno la desinenza -ietà, mentre quelli derivanti da aggettivi in -are hanno la desinenza -ità: insomma, da _vario _si ha _varietà_, da _ilare _si ha _ilarità._
Tuttavia, sempre più frequentemente leggo sui giornali - e sento in televisione - molti termini secondo me errati, ad es. _complementarietà, multidisciplinarietà - _come se i rispettivi aggettivi fossero _complementario, -disciplinario..._ anziché _complementare _e_ disciplinare.  _Vorrei sapere
- se anche voi vi siete accorti di questo fenomeno;
- se anche il vostro orecchio lo avverte come sbagliato e fastidioso - e dovuto all'ignoranza dei parlanti;
- se, al contrario, non ve ne accorgete nemmeno. In quest'ultimo caso si dovrebbe forse tristemente concludere che il fenomeno è talmente diffuso da passare ormai inosservato, e che forse in futuro tutti questi vocaboli astratti termineranno indistintamente in -ietà (e in tal modo un'altra bella caratteristica della nostra lingua andrà perduta... Vorrete perdonare questa considerazione di un ''tradizionalista'').

Grazie in anticipo per commenti e risposte.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> se, al contrario, non ve ne accorgete ormai più. In quest'ultimo caso si dovrebbe forse tristemente concludere che il fenomeno è talmente diffuso da passare inosservato,


Forse le cose stanno ancora peggio visto che a me "complementarietà" suona addirittura meglio. O almeno sarebbe stata la mia scelta prima del tuo richiamo all'ordine


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> a me "complementarietà" suona addirittura meglio.


Forse per assonanza/analogia con _contrarietà_? Contrario, complementario.


----------



## aefrizzo

Non saprei quantizzare la relativa  prevalenza nel colloquiale delle mie parti.
Multidisciplin_*arità*_, questo è quel che dico o scrivo io.
Complement_*arietà*_, orrore, lo dico e lo scrivo. Non lo faccio più.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!


bearded said:


> Vorrei sapere
> - se anche voi vi siete accorti di questo fenomeno;
> - se anche il vostro orecchio lo avverte come sbagliato e fastidioso - e dovuto all'ignoranza dei parlanti;


Purtroppo, poi, il problema è che se anche un dizionario del genere Complementarietà > significato - Dizionario italiano De Mauro lo avvalla e quest'altro Complementarietà - Dizionario dei sinonimi e dei contrari - Corriere.it addirittura non contempla neppure quello esatto, come si può contestare a chi l'usa che è certamente in errore?  (  )


----------



## bearded

Sono sbalordito.  Per fortuna che almeno il DeMauro dice ''Var.pop. (suppongo significhi variante popolare/popolaresca), vedi Complementarità'' !
La mia triste 'conclusione' (#1) si sta ahimé rivelando realistica.


----------



## August2

Per mitigare, almeno in piccola parte , lo sgomento di bearded posso dire che  tra amici e colleghi ho  sempre parlato  - ricambiato – di “complementarità” così come suggeriva la Crusca. Accademia della Crusca

Si dica e si scriva "complementarità" e non complementarietà", forma quest'ultima che è da evitarsi sempre e comunque, soprattutto alla luce di una regola lineare e molto chiara.


----------



## bearded

Grazie: il mio sgomento è in parte mitigato.


----------



## Franshyska

Ecco, anche io mi metto in ginocchio sui ceci 
_Multidisciplinarità_ l'ho sempre scritto e detto così, e mi è sempre suonato sbagliato diversamente, ma _complementarietà_ l'ho sempre usato in questo modo e mi è sempre suonato bene così. La regola non ricordavo neanche che esistesse, ma da adesso in poi me la ricorderò


----------



## GabrielH

Allora per fortuna il dizionario Lo Zingarelli dice "(evit.)", (che è l'abbreviazione usata per evitare,evitato), per "complementarietà".


----------



## symposium

Però se complementario non si usa più oggigiorno, era usato in passato. Complementarietà potrebbe essere una parola di origine non recentissima. Di "complementario=complementare" si trovano tanti esempi anche facendo una ricerca con Google books. La butto lì come possibile spiegazione...


----------



## bearded

Può darsi che la spiegazione sia quella che dice symposium.  Però Treccani è di avviso diverso (errore dovuto all'analogia con sostantivi derivanti da aggettivi in -ario: COMPLEMENTARITÀ O COMPLEMENTARIETÀ?  in "La grammatica italiana").  E poi, oltre a _complementarietà, _ci sono svariati altri sostantivi astratti che compaiono oggigiorno spesso con la desinenza sbagliata (_multi-/intradisciplinarietà, elementarietà..._ed altri che al momento non mi vengono in mente) ed è difficile postulare, per tutti i rispettivi aggettivi, un'antica desinenza in -ario.

Pare che la desinenza in -arietà sia particolarmente 'attrattiva', tanto da riguardare perfino un aggettivo in -ale: da ''solidale'' si ha ''solidarietà'' (forma corretta e pienamente affermata, in luogo di un virtuale ''solidalità'').


----------



## symposium

L'esempio di "soliderietà" mi ha suggerito un'altra possibilità. Per quanto anticamente si potesse dire complementario al posto di complementare, non me li vedo a usare termini come complementarietà e meno ancora solidarietà nel Cinquecento/Seicento. E se invece queste parole fossero calchi dal francese, dove esistono solidaire e complémentaire, entrati magari in italiano verso la fine dell'Ottocento, quando il francese ricopriva il ruolo che ha oggi l'inglese, cioé la lingua della tecnologia, della scienza, degli affari e della politica internazionali? E' vero che un calco dal francese darebbe solidarità e complementarità, però è anche vero che nell'Ottocento si sforzavano di italianizzare almeno un po' i termini stranieri. Pensate che bello, se ci fosse stato l'inglese al posto del francese nell'Ottocento invece di vettura, bigiotteria, gilé ecc. avremmo il maneggiatore dell'azienda, le schille richieste per il lavoro a tempo parziale, e la Chiara Ferragni sarebbe semplicemente una influenzatrice...


----------



## bearded

symposium said:


> un'altra possibilità


Vedo che sei alla ricerca di ulteriori giustificazioni circa l'origine di quelli che io - e con me i principali dizionari - considero/considerano semplici errori. Vorrei davvero che tu avessi ragione, ma temo molto che invece siamo soltanto nel campo della scorrettezza...o insipienza/sciatteria verbale (la quale spero che nel tempo non prevarrà).


----------



## symposium

Ad esempio trovo (in google books) "solidarietà" usato in un'edizione del 1805 del Codice Napoleone. Per dire. Magari ci sono esempi ricalcati dal francese più antichi, basta cercarli.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Pare che la desinenza in -arietà sia particolarmente 'attrattiva', tanto da riguardare perfino un aggettivo in -ale: da ''solidale'' si ha ''solidarietà'' (forma corretta e pienamente affermata, in luogo di un virtuale ''solidalità'').


 Ciao Bearded!
Ma come!? La desinenza _-età _in "solidarietà" si aggancia alla radice dell'aggettivo «solidario» («solidari-_età_»), non a «solidale». Ed è normale, segue la regola che dici in OP. Che c'entra con il tema _-i(e)tà_?


----------



## bearded

Ah, ignoravo l'esistenza dell'aggettivo ''solidario''.  Non si finisce mai d'imparare!  Ciao, dragon, e grazie.


----------



## dragonseven

Per quanto riguarda _complementarità_, si trova pure qualcuno che riesce a scrivere *_complementar*e*ità._
Un'altra parola simile e non citata che subisce lo stesso scempio è _peculiarità_: *_peculiari*e*tà_ e, in numero assai esiguo, *_peculiar*e*ità_.
Altre con desinenza diversa da _-are_ soffrono del medesimo male, seppure in rari casi ancorché recenti: vedasi, ad esempio, *_quotidian*e*ità _e _*quotidiani*e*tà_ per il corretto _quotidianità_, o *_estran*ie*tà _e quei pochi che lo scrivono senza _-i-_ o senza _-e-_ per il corretto _estraneità_; pure _precarietà_, esempio opposto a quelli in OP, può capitare di trovarlo come *_precar*ità*_.

Insomma, a parte rari casi, ci si può “consolare” col fatto che questi termini errati non sono dominanti sui loro rispettivi termini corretti, quindi, personalmente, dubito molto che verranno mai accettati come legittimi.


bearded said:


> [T]emo molto che [...] siamo soltanto nel campo della scorrettezza...o insipienza/sciatteria verbale (la quale spero che nel tempo non prevarrà).


Anche il _DOP_, ovviamente, sconsiglia le forme errate. Qualche esempio in tema:
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia
Dizionario d'ortografia e di pronunzia


----------



## bearded

Grazie, dragon. Molti di quei 'mostri' mi erano sfuggiti. Spero che siano in pochissimi a scrivere _precarità (per carità!)_


----------

